# What Are Some Words / Phrases That Have Died Out?



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay, so "died out" may not have been the best choice of words.

What are some words or phrases that you used to use back in the day that are now extinct? Of course a word never entirely disappears unless we stop using it, but what I'm looking for here is the kind of word that a younger person will roll their eyes upon hearing, IF they recognize it at all.

"*Cool*" is one that I've used seemingly forever but receives those looks when I use it. Had I as a child used today's equivalent, "_*bitchin'*_", I would have had my face roundly slapped.

So, what are YOUR words?


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Mar 9, 2013)

gay. It used to mean happy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2013)

Bikeman48088 said:


> gay. It used to mean happy.



My Aunt Tilly (yes, I had an Aunt Tilly!) once replied, when I told her a tenant in her apartment building was gay, 

"*I know, dear - he's always so happy!*"  

I'm surprised no social scientist has begun re-examining the Gay Nineties ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2013)

_That's Boss!

Far Out!

Outta Site!

Can you dig it?

I'm gonna split!
_


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2013)

_Peace!_

_Let's get stoned!_

(from TV, the source of _so_ many cultural icons) - _Up your nose with a rubber hose!_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2013)

_Groovy!_


----------



## LillyMars (Mar 9, 2013)

_That's really 'neat'~!
Gee-wilikers~!
right on~!!
what a 'bummer'~!
'sit on it' (Happy Days)_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2013)

Neat, right on and what a bummer was very common!


----------



## LillyMars (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't help it,but I still say 'neat' sometimes....lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2013)

LillyMars said:


> I can't help it,but I still say 'neat' sometimes....lol



Don't feel bad - so do I. Usually to the puzzled stares of anyone close-by.

I never used "Gee Willikers", but I remember Sniffles the Mouse using it.







"Gams" and "stems" for women's legs.

"Thing-a-ma-bob" and "doo-hickey" for things I don't know the name of.


----------



## FishWisher (Mar 10, 2013)

_I could care less!_ is a phrase I wish folks would re-examine. They mean to say I _couldn't_ care less. Top drawer TV commentators and other such widely broadcast personalities screw this one up.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> _I could care less!_ is a phrase I wish folks would re-examine. They mean to say I _couldn't_ care less. Top drawer TV commentators and other such widely broadcast personalities screw this one up.



Unless they really DO mean that they could care less - in which case it's sort of a lop-sided compliment. 

There are a LOT of phrases that get butchered on a daily basis - I see their bloody carcasses everywhere as I stroll the 'Net.


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you catch (get) my drift?  Don't miss that one.

Gee Whiz

Oakey Dokey


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> _I could care less!_ is a phrase I wish folks would re-examine. They mean to say I _couldn't_ care less. Top drawer TV commentators and other such widely broadcast personalities screw this one up.



I agree, this always bugs me, it's like someone became too lazy to say the n't...and it stuck!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2013)

_What's Happening Man?_


----------



## LillyMars (Mar 10, 2013)

*honky (George Jefferson's favorite word,lol)
you turkey~!
square
sissy
corny*


----------



## FishWisher (Mar 10, 2013)

One I'd like to see fade away: _*DUDE! *_Dude this, dude that, dude the other. Ugh.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> One I'd like to see fade away: _*DUDE! *_Dude this, dude that, dude the other. Ugh.



Whenever I hear that word I conjure up images of manly men on a ranch, riding horses and punching cattle or punching horses and riding cattle, whatever they do ...


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Mar 12, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree, this always bugs me, it's like someone became too lazy to say the n't...and it stuck!



One that gets me is " It's the *exact same*......"  AHHHH!!!!  LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 12, 2013)

I ran across a nice slaughtering of the English language today. Seeing as how spring is coming I was looking to get a new (or used) bicycle, so one of the first places I checked was Craigslist.

The listing title was "*Giant 20' Bikegirls*". Of course, if you've read much of my stuff you'll know what flashed through my mind. In fact, I posted about the experience on my blog - that's how amusing it was to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2013)

_Freak Out_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2013)

No Sweat


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 3, 2013)

Narly (cool)
Heavy(intense)
Outta Sight

Phrases:
Take a chill pill
Up your nose with a rubber hose


----------



## That Guy (Apr 4, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> _Groovy!_



Just to be silly, I started saying "groovy" a few years ago and got interesting results  . . .   (cool!)


----------



## Lady K (Apr 4, 2013)

How ya hanging? Cool! Open up two cans of whoop ass. Two bagger. Groovin.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 4, 2013)

*Please *and *thank-you.  *I'm so encouraged in these days of disappearing civility when someone, especially a teenager, actually utters these beautiful and magical words.


----------



## Lady K (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree That Guy!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> _*DUDE! *_



I have been surfing all my life and am proud to say I have never once uttered the word "dude".  I do say "man" a lot, though . . .


----------



## Anne (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't sweat the small things??

Meanwhile, back at the ranch... (which could apply to a lot of situations)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2013)

That Guy said:


> *Please *and *thank-you.  *I'm so encouraged in these days of disappearing civility when someone, especially a teenager, actually utters these beautiful and magical words.



:applause2:.........:iagree:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

Got a light?


----------



## Tom Young (Nov 23, 2013)

Son-of -a-gun
Rats!
Jeepers  Creepers
Doggone
Whoops-a-Daisy
Heavens to Murgatroid
Dad Gummit, Dag Nab It
I'll be hornswoggled
Holy Moley!
Drat!
Howyadoin?
What's up Doc?
Can't get there from here...  (Maine)
Willy Nilly


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2013)

Getaway sticks (women's legs)

What a downer!

Girlie

Trippy


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm old fashioned, I use whatever one, from whatever era, that suits the purpose best.  I like coooool especially.  
Can't think of a better word to sum up it's meaning.  Somehow sophistication, savoir faire, poise seems a lot more outdated than just plain cool.  It's a great short descriptive, why not use it?

Mostly I still use ones from my youth but also still use some from my grandparents era.  I'm yet to find a term that encompasses 'fair dinkum' or 'true blue' better in less syllables.  Those terms convey far deeper meaning than simply true. They imply a deeper  worthy character trait that merits respect when used as they were meant to be.  'coming the raw prawn' is somehow more to my liking than 'trying to connive something for nothing.'  I still love 'flim flam' too,  it's a little like 'spin', another fave, but different enough to be used where appropriate.

Some newer ones are brilliant too and I incorporate them just as shamelessly.  Like clusterf**k.  How apt is that?  How perfectly it summarises a complex set of circumstances into one solitary word.  It has  far more gravitas than mere 'farce.' or 'comedy of errors.'
The less confronting clusterfuffle may be used by the shy to convey the same meaning.

Those words which are apt and useful will and should remain part of the language as long as they still apply, and regardless of the era they sprang from.  The ones which are just faddish or for which meaning changes will fade of their own accord.

Unlike many, English is a living language, constantly evolving but we should choose to use those words we wish to use, not just those in fashion.   
Hell, we still quote Shakespeare yet are embarrassed to say 'groovy' or something because it 'dates' us??  Why?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 23, 2013)

That Guy said:


> *Please *and *thank-you.  *I'm so encouraged in these days of disappearing civility when someone, especially a teenager, actually utters these beautiful and magical words.



_*I agree they are very important words which aren't used all that often  now a days*_


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 24, 2013)

After 44 years of my arrival in australia, some people, still call me a "Wog". Other (Australians) call me "Witty" as i have a good command of english language, comming to Oz with not more than a few words, that i learned from movies.

Now;, I allways take a joke, a "micky" of spelling and pronanciation. i remember the time, playing cards and saying "I got four asses"
Never mind.
I also remeber the times, When "Guy' meant happy", and "brazilian' meant coffee.
 a few years ago, a trendy word with australian youth was "awsome'  Everything was bloody "awsome' and then there was :
"apsolutelly" everything was confirmed as: absolutelly", Then  came "cool" whats new.
I do appoligise, if my spelling is not correct, but you will know what I'm trying to say.

Funny enough, old one but good one, of Oz slang:The other day, a guy stated about his mate:
The poor bastard was so crook, he couldn't punch his way out of brown paper bag!"


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wouldn't worry about the 'wog' tag BB, it's not personal,  just about everybody copped that or 'pommy bastard'.  I've been called a 'skip' a few times and find it kind of funny. I worked with a lot of new immigrants years ago and found the ones who fitted in first and best were the ones who could return the 'compliments' in kind, and treated the casual insult as a term of acceptance.  

  If we didn't like 'em we yelled or were really polite, only friends got casual insults.

Guess you've been here long enough to know 'we're a Weird Mob'  read that?


We don't hear 'crook' much now do we?  I used to like "crook as Rookwood". 

    (translated for non OZ cits: "as sick as the biggest cemetery in Sydney.")

Wouldn't worry about spelling either, it's not a competition, just a place to natter.

... and you're forgiven for embarrassing me about using 'absolutely' and 'awesome'... 2 of my old faves.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 24, 2013)

Forgiven!!!
But mate, it is a weird country. Yes it is.
I remember poor bastard from Europe, bringing a TV set... heasked me to change the plug to AU, 3 pin plug.
So I didand while he was buying the stubbies(beer) for the sevice, i opened the set and turned the transformer around the tube, for 180 degrees.
When he returned with 3 long necks of DA, I told him the shit has "upside dovn ' picture for Europe. I send him back to get 3 more DA-s and I fixed the problem.
Now, on topic, in Australia, there is an expresion " BASTARD"it might be an insult in some cases, depending on situation.
But there is as well:
A good bastard
a poorbastard
a miserable bastard
a kind of a good bastard 
a WOG bastard
a nice bastard
a sick bastard
a coocky bastard

shall we continue, we have to write a book..
Soooo, all the nice bastards repy, please


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm probably the only one still awake.  So have you read They're a Weird Mob ?  If not find a copy, you'd love it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 24, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Hell, we still quote Shakespeare yet are embarrassed to say 'groovy' or something because it 'dates' us??  Why?



One theory is that Shakespeare is far enough in the past to make it fashionable, but "groovy" is too close - all it does it mark us as being a bit old.  

I remember when _Monty Python_ first appeared on American TV and we were all instantly addicted to it, one of the first things we had to do was to translate a lot of the words they used. It was British English, not American English, and anyone who tells you they're the same is a right pommy bastard. 

Often they'd say something in a skit, and we _knew_ it was funny, but there wasn't that instant recognition of just _how_ funny. After the first year or so we spoke enough Python to be able to handle most of their references. 



			
				babyboomer said:
			
		

> ... a coocky bastard ...



And here's my idea of humor ...


----------



## Sid (Nov 24, 2013)

LillyMars said:


> I can't help it,but I still say 'neat' sometimes....lol




That's neat like a toilet seat.


----------



## Sid (Nov 24, 2013)

Far out man
 Three sheets in the wind
 Up and down like a whores drawers
 As nervous as a whore in church


----------



## jim (Nov 24, 2013)

telephone operator - it used to be a real person


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 24, 2013)

_Well there you go
Bloody oath
Go figure
Howboutdat
_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2013)

Shipper said:


> "You are welcome" has become "no problem". Our loss!



I agree!


----------



## Katybug (Nov 24, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Okay, so "died out" may not have been the best choice of words.
> 
> What are some words or phrases that you used to use back in the day that are now extinct? Of course a word never entirely disappears unless we stop using it, but what I'm looking for here is the kind of word that a younger person will roll their eyes upon hearing, IF they recognize it at all.
> 
> ...



Both my g'kids use "cool" often, and so do their friends.  So we may be rushing cool just a bit.   

I will consider it a major accomplishment when "*like*" is no longer used 15 times in a sentence.  We're not nearly there on that one so maybe in another yr or so...and with any luck, it will lose appeal.  The word drives me nuts!!!!

Also..HAD A BLAST....where exactly do you go or what do you do to HAVE A BLAST?  Just going to a high school basketball game falls under the "blast" description by some I know.  I laugh to myself when I hear it and I hear it all the time!!!  GEEZ!!!!
Wouldn't "we had a really great time" work better?  It sure sounds better!   Now that I've vented a bit, I'm off to bed to read.  
Have a good day/evening and hope it's a good one for you.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 24, 2013)

One I'm not sorry to notice is fading away is  " 'n she goes, she goes...."  used by 'bogans' to indicate that they are about to quote what someone said.    I'm hesitant to post this in case it encourages anyone to ever use it again... aaaaagh


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 24, 2013)

I really liked Groovy. Also, liked the word Square.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 24, 2013)

She go, like, "No problem - I had a blast"!

There - killed a few birds with one stone.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 24, 2013)

aaaaaggghhhh.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 24, 2013)

_Hot diggity dog_


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Neat, right on and what a bummer was very common!



Sea, we are of the same slang era. We also had the ultimate bummer, which we called called an "Irene".


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2015)

Ya know what I'm sayin' ?!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 16, 2015)

Cruisin for a bruisin

Mint   (in early 60s - meant really really cool)

Holy moly batman

Okey dokey smokey

Lord love a duck (said by older generation)

Don't know his ass from a hole in the ground

Your mother wears army boots


----------



## Lon (Jan 16, 2015)

AWESOME is a word that currently seems to be over worked. Every thing and every body is AWESOME.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2015)

" fer sure"


----------



## Josiah (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll really be happy to see "cool" bite the dust.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 16, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I'll really be happy to see "cool" bite the dust.



Don't hold your breath, it's just been so widely used for so long now, it must be part of the language - might even by in the dictionary.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2015)

would you mind the recent "_way_ cool"?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2015)

See ya later alligator

Keep on trucking


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep,  The word "WAY"  is being used to death.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I'll really be happy to see "cool" bite the dust.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2015)

Irregardless


"Origin: Unknown, but many believe it's a portmanteau of irrespective and regardless. Most dictionaries list it as nonstandard or incorrect. This is not a word! It bothers me that I even need to put this on the list, but I still hear people say it, all the time, and not even ironically. They say it because they think it's a real word. But even on the face of it, it doesn't work, because it's a double-negative. The ir- and the -less essentially cancel each other out". 
http://litreactor.com/columns/top-10-words-that-need-to-die-immediately


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 16, 2015)

I will never stop using 'cool'!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 16, 2015)

Cool is still cool in my book.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I will never stop using 'cool'!





AZ Jim said:


> Cool is still cool in my book.



:cool1:Very cool you two.  So, so cool.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 16, 2015)

Hep Cat, Groovy (which actually referred to record grooves)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 16, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I'll really be happy to see "cool" bite the dust.



As long as i am around there will be a cool in my vocabulary.


----------



## Ina (Jan 16, 2015)

How about Dude?  I can still be caught calling a guy a "Dude".  :bigwink:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 16, 2015)

Ina said:


> How about Dude?  I can still be caught calling a guy a "Dude".  :bigwink:



Now even the girls call each other "dude". I still use "cool" and can`t imagine not using it...


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

I have been reading all these posts with interest, and have been laughing at some of the expressions too.I have never used  the word cool [but we don't here, so that's why.] Today's youth say that something good is 'well bad' or 'wicked' [that's wick-ed].
We used to say [when teenagers] fab, and my own kids as teenagers said brill, both expressions vanished nowadays.I remember our kids telling me that they had heard 'God nab it' on a US show, and me being doubtful they had heard correctly, but they loved that and used it all the time for a while with great delight.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 17, 2015)

that's swell


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2015)

That's Brill, oakapple!

*dudette*


noun
the female version of a dude, a cool girl


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

Then I'll bid you good-day [dissatisfied customer, leaving shop.]


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Then I'll bid you good-day [dissatisfied customer, leaving shop.]


Dag nab it!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

The question is; God Nab It or Dag Nab It ?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

and what the hell does it mean?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

Gordon Bennett!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2015)

It is the polite way of expressing ones self after hitting your finger with a hammer!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2015)

oakapple said:


> and what the hell does it mean?


Another way to say "doggone it" or "damn it." Dag nab it, I just can't help myself! ..."


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2015)

what in tarnation????


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 17, 2015)

like, wow man


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 17, 2015)

daddy'o


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm just off to listen to a ripping top-hole programme on the wireless.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 17, 2015)

Far out, and solid!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2015)

The Cat's pajamas.  That one goes back beyond me to the 20's. Hey!  I'm not old, just well used.


----------



## packrat (Feb 23, 2015)

in the 50's - it was good to be SQUARE. in the 60's - it was not so great to be SQUARE. now, square is just a square...


----------



## oldman (Feb 24, 2015)

"I owe you a solid."


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2015)

Grandfather always said, Much Obliged, instead of thank you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2015)

"Get the picture"?


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Grandfather always said, Much Obliged, instead of thank you.



I remember my dad saying this.


----------



## avrp (Feb 24, 2015)

Burning the candle at both ends

That will put a feather in your cap

The world doesn't revolve around you


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

Use you noodle.  Were you born in a barn? Do I have to stop this car? Hubba Hubba!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2015)

cats meow


----------



## avrp (Feb 25, 2015)

Can't have your cake and eat it too


----------



## oakapple (Feb 25, 2015)

going Hell for leather! (Riding fast)
throw in the towel,
doing a moonlight flit
go tell it to the marines
just the ticket.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeepers!
Golly
Gads
"Get a load of this..."


----------



## Cookie (Feb 25, 2015)

Gadzooks!
Burning rubber
smartie pants


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 6, 2020)

Want some gum? Chew your rubber bum.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 6, 2020)

Denise1952 said:


> like, wow man


No way man! Lol 
That’s groovy.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 6, 2020)

Far out!
Choice.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 7, 2020)

how about a overused phrase that won't die but should? "think outside the box". So tired of hearing this one.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 7, 2020)

What's your sign?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 7, 2020)

Lotta phrases:
Chicken with his head cut off.
Kill two birds with one stone
tit in the wringer
worked into a lather
nervous as a whore in church
screwier than a sky pilot
rode hard and put up wet
drunker than a skunk
hotter than a three dollar pistol
half a bubble off level
tougher than an old boot
scattergun brain
Baptist dounpour
tough ole blister
flat busted
colder than a whore's heart
South end of a Northbound horse
high in the pockets
ear's lowered
I got it.  Not so bad I can't dance, but I got it!


----------



## LindaB (Aug 7, 2020)

I wish people would stop inserting the word "like' in front of e very third word in a sentence. 
"So I, like, told her to come over today and she, like, said that she had ,like, a lot to do today but maybe she could, like, come by tomorrow. "


----------



## Gaer (Aug 7, 2020)

more:  couch,davenport, linolium


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 13, 2020)

These were a bit before my time, but I've always loved and been fascinated by them:
"Solid, Jackson!"
"What's buzzin, Cousin?"
"It's the bee's knees!"
"See you later, alligator"
"After a while, crocodile"
"You're the cat's pajamas!"


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 27, 2020)

*My old Grannie used to say..........*

Anyone that used to irritate her, she would say, _*"He/She is all me ar*e and half me elbow."*_

And when she was doing the washing in her backyard she could regularly be heard singing, _*"Did you ever trap y'balls in the mangle, and some silly bugger turned the 'andle?"*_

Then she  would end up in a heap laughing.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2020)

"We're not laughing AT you, we're laughing WITH you."
"Don't get your tit in a wringer."


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2020)

SifuPhil said:


> Okay, so "died out" may not have been the best choice of words.
> 
> What are some words or phrases that you used to use back in the day that are now extinct? Of course a word never entirely disappears unless we stop using it, but what I'm looking for here is the kind of word that a younger person will roll their eyes upon hearing, IF they recognize it at all.
> 
> ...


Long running thread I see, but still relevant.       I have to check myself when using archaic idioms and terms, as younger folks are not going to get it.

Case in point:   a year ago March my son treated me to a hot air balloon ride, out of a little airport in Temecula,Ca.    There were mostly skydivers in the basket, only one other passenger besides my son and I.    When we reached 8400+ ft. the skydivers jumped out, leaving us 3 passengers.   I remarked to the one passenger (a man perhaps in his early 40s) that this whole balloon ride was "a real kick in the pants".   He was puzzled, and asked what I meant.    I clarified that I meant that the ride was_ pleasant and exciting_. Since then, with that awareness of how dated my word usage is, I give a second thought to what I'm going to say, when talking with people from later generations.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 27, 2020)

The question, "Can you type?"


----------



## bingo (Aug 27, 2020)

it would probably "behoove" me if I could remember  them all...always loathed the  word...."cool"...hope it never makes a comeback


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2020)

bingo said:


> it would probably "behoove" me if I could remember  them all...always loathed the  word...."cool"...hope it never makes a comeback


I still use the word cool but I'm getting a little tired of it and should look for something better.


----------



## bingo (Aug 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I still use the word cool but I'm getting a little tired of it and should look for something better.


yeah...and I can't think of one


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2020)

bingo said:


> yeah...and I can't think of one


How about "awesome" or "amazing?"  Those are way over used words, too, though......


----------



## bingo (Aug 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> How about "awesome" or "amazing?"  Those are way over used words, too, though......


"rad" 
"stupendous"

all these words sound so contrived...maybe just say that's great!...like tony  the tiger from the kellogs frosted flakes commercials


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2020)

bingo said:


> "rad"
> "stupendous"
> 
> all these words sound so contrived...maybe just say that's great!...like tony  the tiger from the kellogs frosted flakes commercials


I was thinking that, too!  Yay Tony!


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 27, 2020)

LindaB said:


> I wish people would stop inserting the word "like' in front of e very third word in a sentence.
> "So I, like, told her to come over today and she, like, said that she had ,like, a lot to do today but maybe she could, like, come by tomorrow. "


I'm with you @LindaB what is this insistence with misusing the word 'like' at every opportunity
I wish that the misuse of 'like' would die a natural death


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I'm with you @LindaB what is this insistence with misusing the word 'like' at every opportunity
> I wish that the misuse of 'like' would die a natural death


I think it's a terrible habit with some, they don't seem to know how weird that sounds.  I have done it myself but fortunately got rid of the habit.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 27, 2020)

bingo said:


> it would probably "behoove" me if I could remember  them all...always loathed the  word...."cool"...hope it never makes a comeback


*Thank you for such a 'cool' posting, Bingo. *


----------



## bingo (Aug 27, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *Thank you for such a 'cool' posting, Bingo. *


geez


Ferocious said:


> *Thank you for such a 'cool' posting, Bingo. *


geez


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 27, 2020)

Nowadays there is an ambiguous meaning for the word 'woke'
woke is increasingly used as a byword for Social Awareness
Instead of 'the sound of voices woke the sleeper'


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2020)

Instead of thank you, my grandpa always said much obliged.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 28, 2020)

I still use the expression, okey dokey ducky.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 29, 2020)

Has "Land o' Goshen" been mentioned?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I still use the expression, okey dokey ducky.


Dear husband works with a guy in his office that always says, "okey dokey smoky, and it drives everyone in the office bonkers. LOL!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

Land O Goshen, or something like that ..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Has "Land o' Goshen" been mentioned?


Never heard it before.

What does it mean?


----------



## gennie (Aug 29, 2020)

"Well, I swan."  It means 'what a surprise' or 'amazing.'

"Boy Howdy" which is an exclamation or expression of amazement.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Never heard it before.
> 
> What does it mean?


*Land o' Goshen!*
old-fashioned A mild exclamation of surprise, alarm, dismay, annoyance, or exasperation. In the Bible, Goshen was the region in Egypt inhabited by the Israelites until the Exodus. Primarily heard in US. Land o' Goshen, look at the time! How is it nearly midnight already? Land o' Goshen, Bill, would it kill you to take out the trash once in a while? Land o' Goshen, that cyclist nearly hit me!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

Pinky said:


> *Land o' Goshen!*
> old-fashioned A mild exclamation of surprise, alarm, dismay, annoyance, or exasperation. In the Bible, Goshen was the region in Egypt inhabited by the Israelites until the Exodus. Primarily heard in US. Land o' Goshen, look at the time! How is it nearly midnight already? Land o' Goshen, Bill, would it kill you to take out the trash once in a while? Land o' Goshen, that cyclist nearly hit me!


Thanks, Pinky!

I love it!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 29, 2020)

How about "My stars and garters!" My mother and grandmother used to say that, and TBH, so do I.

I never heard "I swan!" until I lived out West. It's used a lot in the South, but mostly by old people like me


----------

